# Got some loaded up today



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 16, 2017)

Got some 12 ga. loads loaded today.  Greens are 3" 2 oz., maroons are 3" 2.25 oz.  and Clears are 2 3/4" 2 oz.  All TSS #9's.  Never shot any of the 2 3/4".  Gonna try them out in my single shot.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 16, 2017)

single shot?  say it ain't so.....


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 16, 2017)

You moved to the single shot world??


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice. Let's see the gun you will be pushing them through.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jan 16, 2017)

Go big or go home right??


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 16, 2017)

Savage 220A 12 ga "Gun Docc Special". It'll shoot th 3" loads as well.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 16, 2017)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Go big or go home right??



 Not always.  I'll be loading 20 ga. this week as well.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 16, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> single shot?  say it ain't so.....





SC Hunter said:


> You moved to the single shot world??



I'm just as suprised as anyone.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 16, 2017)

I did buy back my first turkey gun as well.  I've got a Docter and 336 mount for it.  Just need an Indian Creek tube to screw in it.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 16, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> Savage 220A 12 ga "Gun Docc Special". It'll shoot th 3" loads as well.



Looks like a "rocket" special


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 16, 2017)

Gaswamp said:


> Looks like a "rocket" special



You know it!!


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 16, 2017)

Really nice. Love those old 220's.  I added another .410 single myself a couple weeks ago. You can never have too many old singles.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 16, 2017)

Toddmann said:


> Really nice. Love those old 220's.  I added another .410 single myself a couple weeks ago. You can never have too many old singles.



That looks awesome!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 16, 2017)

I like hunting with shells of different colors.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 16, 2017)

Those look nice.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 16, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> Got some 12 ga. loads loaded today.  Greens are 3" 2 oz., maroons are 3" 2.25 oz.  and Clears are 2 3/4" 2 oz.  All TSS #9's.  Never shot any of the 2 3/4".  Gonna try them out in my single shot.


Nice D, you going to have a hard time choosing which color do I shoot a turkey with today!!! Got to hate that!!!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 16, 2017)

Toddmann said:


> Really nice. Love those old 220's.  I added another .410 single myself a couple weeks ago. You can never have too many old singles.



Nice!!!


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 16, 2017)

I got  a few 28ga rolled today with TSS #9 shot too.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 17, 2017)

I like that single shot a lot! I have 2 single shots but haven't sent either of them off to get worked on. That first turkey gun you bought back makes me cringe. Mine kicks like a mad mule!


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 17, 2017)

All those shells for one season Foreman?
Sorry...couldnt help it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 17, 2017)

SC Hunter said:


> I like that single shot a lot! I have 2 single shots but haven't sent either of them off to get worked on. That first turkey gun you bought back makes me cringe. Mine kicks like a mad mule!



I need to add a limbsaver recoil pad to it.  I'll just be shooting 3" thru it.  Won't even feel it once a bird is out in front on it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 17, 2017)

Timber1 said:


> All those shells for one season Foreman?
> Sorry...couldnt help it.



I've got to recheck zero once I change the battery on my Docter sight on my SBE 2.  Then pattern both of the new ones.  Hopefully I'll have enough to hunt with after that.  Oh and my brother is getting 10 of the maroons.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 17, 2017)

No doubt some killers loaded up right there. If you decide to market the maroon shells Foreman400 I got some money burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't have the time to load shells lately. I need to find somebody that loads 20's that I can make a donation too! 

My 835 rattles teeth! I don't carry it anymore but I keep it in the safe for a loaner, nobody ever asks to shoot it a second time


----------



## hawglips (Jan 17, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 17, 2017)

hawglips said:


> Looking good!



Thanks for coming up with all these loads for us to enjoy.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Jan 17, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> Thanks for coming up with all these loads for us to enjoy.



X2!!! That's for sure!!!


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 14, 2017)

Head Mushers 

How well did the single shoot?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 15, 2017)

deast1988 said:


> Head Mushers
> 
> How well did the single shoot?



Still need to move the sights but I'm pretty happy.  Wasn't looking for a tight pattern so I went with the .675.


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 15, 2017)

That'll do it. Awesome set up, plus can't beat loads you made. Always an accomplishment when I get anything a hand load I put together.


----------



## bullet355 (Mar 16, 2017)

How do the 3" 2oz patterns compare to the 2 3/4" 2 oz patterns?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 16, 2017)

bullet355 said:


> How do the 3" 2oz patterns compare to the 2 3/4" 2 oz patterns?



I haven't shot them both thru the same gun but have never had any issues with either finding a good pattern.  Both have shot very well with little effort.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 16, 2017)

What set up do you use for the roll crimps, drill press, method of holding shells while crimping, etc. Those roll crimps look good


----------



## GLS (Mar 17, 2017)

chase870 said:


> What set up do you use for the roll crimps, drill press, method of holding shells while crimping, etc. Those roll crimps look good


He posted a video a few weeks ago showing technique.  Look through his older posts.
P.S.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=891426


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Mar 17, 2017)

Sweet. I'm about to load that same load. Hope it turns out that well for me!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 17, 2017)

chase870 said:


> What set up do you use for the roll crimps, drill press, method of holding shells while crimping, etc. Those roll crimps look good



I use a Gaep roll crimp on the 2 3/4" and a BPI double roller on the 3".


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 17, 2017)

I like the 2 3/4 round in a 12ga even without rolling my own.


----------

